# EP coding: ICD lead and generator revision/replacement



## cvand1972 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a little clarification on some codes.
If the patient already has an existing generator and they come in for a replacement of the leads and the generator, what codes should we be using.
I see 33249, which is Insert/reposition of lead for single/dual and insert of pulse generator.
But I also see:
33244: removal of ICD leads single/or dual
33216: insertion of lead for single chamber
33241: removal of single/dual generator
33240: insert single/dual generator

The booking slip says "ICD Lead revision and generator change"

When do you use just the 33249 and when do you use the 4 separate codes?


----------



## cvand1972 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was able to answer my own question by watching a webinar from Boston Scientific.  33249 is a 'package' code of 33240 and 33216/33217 when all done at the same time.


----------

